# places that do digital prints on matte paper?



## BadRotation (Apr 24, 2005)

I know wal-mart does it by default, but I absolutely hate that store (it destroyed our local economy) and plus, every time I have taken photos there, they have screwed them up or refused to give me my prints (wal mart has a policy where they will not give your prints to you if they look professional.


What other 'chain' stores do prints on matte?  the local rite aid will only do glossy.


the reason I ask for chain stores, is, while I generally only patronize mom and pop places, their prices for digital prints are outrageous, so I try to get my prints that arent too important done at chain stores. (and all my good prints I get done from the local mom and pop photo place)


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 24, 2005)

www.ezprints.com


----------



## Cindy (Apr 26, 2005)

winkflash.com and mpix.com I have used them both winkflash you can get 50 4x6 free the first time you use and shipping is low cost.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 26, 2005)

Just about any place that does one-hour photos...can make prints from digital files.  I would think that most would have matte paper.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 26, 2005)

Adorama, Mpix.com


----------



## Meysha (Apr 26, 2005)

Are you serious that they don't give you your photos if they look professional?! That's outrageous! Why would they do this?


----------



## BadRotation (Apr 26, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Are you serious that they don't give you your photos if they look professional?! That's outrageous! Why would they do this?




Yep, supposedly it is their company policy.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 26, 2005)

If you show them your business card they have to give them to you because you are the pro photographer. Go talk to the store manager. They are just afraid you are reprinting someone elses stuff. But they do act stupid about it...What can I say it is wal-Mart


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 26, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Are you serious that they don't give you your photos if they look professional?! That's outrageous! Why would they do this?



They do this because typically professional photographers would give their clients proofs (usually 4x6) and then charge the clients for enlargements & reprints.  Since the photographer actually owns the copyrights, it is illegal for the client to make their own copies.

With scanning & digital files these days, it's so easy to make your own reprints, that many, many people are trying to save money by making their own reprints & enlargements.  The problem is that it's still illegal if they don't own the copy rights.  Wal-mart & others have been sued by photographers who have been loosing a lot of money from clients who made their own prints.

Therefore, if Wal-mart thinks that someone is violating a copy right...they will simply refuse to print/hand over the photos.

If you are an amateur photographer...this is a pain in the ass.  If you are a pro, you might appreciate this.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 26, 2005)

okay... i understand now. That doesn't seem so bad now.
But still, if the photos are being developed from the *roll* of negatives that hasn't been developed before then it's a bit over the top.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Apr 27, 2005)

Meysha - I don't think they would do it from a roll. It's mainly digital. Or from a print...

negatives should be okay aswell - as the photographer wouldn't hand them over unless you had paid for them.


----------

